# [SOLVED] My bluetooth is gone!



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am kind of confused because I finally have a bluetooth stereo system, and i went to pair the device, and it can't find my bluetooth! Did I do something like hit an Fn key or something? I did look it up and it said ifyou press Fn+F5, a list of wireless features is displayed in the Wireless Radio Control window. You can quickly change the power state of each feature in the list. It didn't do that. it simply disabled the internet connection. 
How to use the function (Fn) keys on the keyboard - ThinkPad R60, R60e, R61, T60, T60p, T61, Z61e, Z61m, Z61t - Lenovo Support (US)
Also it says that f you want to use Fn+F5 to enable the feature specified in IEEE standard 802.11, the following device drivers must be installed on the computer beforehand:

ThinkPad Power Management driver
OnScreen Display Utility
Wireless device drivers
There is a button on the left side of the computer that you slide but that is just to control the wireless connection

Help
thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Troubleshooting steps here Troubleshoot problems with Bluetooth enabled devices read the one nearest to your problem.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

I ran the fix it but nothing happened and still didn't see the bluetooth device The computer is not recognizing my bluetooth for some reason. I may have disabled it or something? Why woudn't it come up in device manager? 
This is what happens when I open up the bluetooth radio console. Please see image attached


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

I told you to look at the info nearest to your issue on the page not run the fix.
See the 1st and 2nd Troubleshoot problems with Bluetooth enabled devices


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Wait I don't understand. This troubleshooting seems to be for the bluetooth devices that I am connecting to? I may be a bit confused. Anyway I did the:
"w all*
 My computer doesn't recognize my Bluetooth enabled device. *

There are several things to try:


 Remove and then reinstall the device:
 Click the Start button







, click Control Panel, click Hardware and Sound, and then click Bluetooth Devices.
 Select the device that's not working, and then click Remove.
 Click Add, press the reset button on the device (or make it discoverable following the manufacturer's instructions), select the My device is set up and ready to be found check box, and then click Next.
 If the device is not found, repeat the previous step. When the device is found, select it, and then click Next.
 Follow the rest of the instructions in the wizard.

 Make sure the device is turned on and that the batteries don't need to be replaced.
 Make sure the Bluetooth adapter for your computer is attached and turned on, and that the device is turned on and discoverable. If you're not sure how to turn on discoverability, read the instructions that came with the device or check the manufacturer's website
iWhen I open up the bluetooth radio console there are no devices. When I change thesettings it doens't let me and gives me the pop up error.


I did the last suggestion as well
"

*ing problems with my Bluetooth enabled adapter. Who should I contact for assistance? *

Contact the driver provider (the manufacturer) for your adapter. Follow these steps to find the driver provider:
You must be logged on as an administrator to perform these steps. 


 Open Device Manager by clicking the Start button








, clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking Device Manager.*







If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
 Double-click Bluetooth Radios to expand that section.
 Right-click the Bluetooth adapter (radio or transceiver device), and then click Properties.
 Click the Driver tab.
 Next to Driver Provider, you will see either Microsoft or another provider's name. Contact that provider for assistance


And there aren't any bluetooth radios in device management


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Also the 2nd suggestion*

you wanted me to do the 2nd suggestion:
*evice and my computer can't communicate. *

There are several things to try:


 Make sure the device and your computer are the correct distance apart. The device information should include the correct distance. 
 The device might be too busy or have too many connections (for example, other devices might be connected to a Bluetooth enabled printer). Wait until the device is less busy, and then try again. Or, to reduce the number of connections, set the other devices so that they are not discoverable. If you're not sure how to turn off discoverability, check the information that came with the device or go to the manufacturer's website.
 Make sure that your computer is trying to connect to the correct device. For example, you might have two Bluetooth enabled printers connected to your computer: one in your office and one in a co-worker's office. Make sure the name and serial number shown in the Add Bluetooth Device Wizard match the name and serial number of the device by right-clicking the device icon in the wizard. 
 Have you exchanged passkeys with the device? Some devices require a passkey before they can be listed in Bluetooth Devices in Control Panel.
 Maybe you typed an incorrect passkey, or the time limit expired for typing the passkey.
 Make sure Windows is configured to accept incoming Bluetooth connections. To do so, if you have Bluetooth wireless technology installed on your computer, you can check Control Panel for Bluetooth enabled devices. Here's how:

 Click the Start button







, click Control Panel, click Hardware and Sound, and then click Bluetooth Devices. 
 Click the Options tab, select the Allow Bluetooth devices to connect to this computer check box, and then click OK.


 If the device is close to other devices that use radio frequencies (such as microwave ovens, cordless phones, remote controls for electronics or lighting, or 802.11 wireless networks), those devices might be creating interference. Try moving the device that isn't working farther away from the other devices. 
 

But i can't even apply any changes made to bluetooth radio settings


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*



Old Rich said:


> Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.
> 
> How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


Sorry it took so long I have been sick.
Here is the screenshot, but this is something of which I am already aware. Did I maybe press some button or series of buttons that disables the bluetooth? It just doesn't make sense. 

Also I haven't downloaded net framework 4.5 yet because I am afraid it will slow down my computer. I have 3.5 installed now. Can that have anything to do with it? Well probably not right? I just need to actually find the device or activate it somehow because apparently it is not active...


Should I go into the actual bluetooth application folder? Program files-thinkpad -bluetooth software?s
Execute one of the executables? 
thank you very much!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

You do not have a Bluetooth adaptor . . Did you ever have one on that PC? Not all come with Bluetooth


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*



Old Rich said:


> You do not have a Bluetooth adaptor . . Did you ever have one on that PC? Not all come with Bluetooth


I know it looks like I don't but I do. It used to show up in the tray, and now it doesn't. I also installed the driver for it. Also there is a bluetooth light that used to flash on the bottom of the display. All of a sudden one day it didn't show up in the tray. I promise you I do have one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Your laptop is a Lenovo? . . what model?

What hardware or software installation or uninstall took place prior ot the Bluetooth disappearing?

You can look in BIOS to see if it has been disabled.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*



Old Rich said:


> Your laptop is a Lenovo? . . what model?
> 
> What hardware or software installation or uninstall took place prior ot the Bluetooth disappearing?
> 
> You can look in BIOS to see if it has been disabled.


I looked in BIOS and I couldn't find an option for bluetooth.
I don't remember the hardware or software changes since I don't use the bluetooth and I wasn't really looking to see if it was active or not. Maybe I was trying to install the data aquisition and processing controller? I don't really remember. Maybe it was when I disabled a bunch of features I didn't really need like internet printing, tablet pc and windows meeting space?
I did kill the bluetooth processes in process explorer one day, because I wasn't using Bluetooth, would that have done something? I will attach a process explorer snapshot. You can see that it says that bluetooth is running....

What is puzzling is that here is my specs from a Everest report on 3/10/15:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC (Mobile)
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.6002.18005
DirectX DirectX 10.1
Computer Name USER-PC
User Name User
Logon Domain User-PC
Date / Time 2015-03-10 / 13:51

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Core i5 540M, 3051 MHz (23 x 133)
Motherboard Name Lenovo ThinkPad X201
Motherboard Chipset Intel Ibex Peak-M QM57, Intel Arrandale
System Memory 1906 MB (DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M471B5673FH0-CF8 2 GB DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-18 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 380 MHz) DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V
BIOS Type Phoenix (07/14/10)

Display:
Video Adapter Standard VGA Graphics Adapter (32704 KB)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Conexant Cx20585 @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter Intel HDMI @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HM251JI ATA Device (250 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive SanDisk Cruzer Blade USB Device (14 GB, USB)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 232.9 GB (220.7 GB free)
Total Size 232.9 GB (220.7 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 
Primary MAC Address 
Network Adapter Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB2 Controller Intel Ibex Peak PCH - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller 1
USB2 Controller Intel Ibex Peak PCH - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller 2
USB Device Biometric Coprocessor
USB Device Generic Bluetooth Adapter
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Integrated Camera
USB Device  USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor LENOVO
DMI BIOS Version 6QET47WW (1.17 )
DMI System Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI System Product 3626FAU
DMI System Version ThinkPad X201
DMI System Serial Number R96Y641
DMI System UUID 26B53340-B85811DF-8348DC9D-B7193F9A
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI Motherboard Product 3626FAU
DMI Motherboard Version Not Available
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 1ZHWH08X435
DMI Chassis Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI Chassis Version Not Available
DMI Chassis Serial Number R96Y641
DMI Chassis Asset Tag No Asset Information
DMI Chassis Type Notebook
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1
----------------------------------------------------------------------

That one showing the bluetooth.

This is the Everest report I generated today:

-----------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC (Mobile)
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
DirectX DirectX 11.0
Computer Name USER-PC
User Name User
Logon Domain User-PC
Date / Time 2015-04-11 / 11:13

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Core i5 540M, 2533 MHz (19 x 133)
Motherboard Name Lenovo ThinkPad X201
Motherboard Chipset Intel Ibex Peak-M QM57, Intel Arrandale
System Memory 1906 MB (DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M471B5673FH0-CF8 2 GB DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-18 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 380 MHz)
BIOS Type Phoenix (07/14/10)
Communication Port Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL (COM4)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics (746350 KB)
Video Adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics (746350 KB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Conexant Cx20585 @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter Intel HDMI @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B2D
IDE Controller Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B2E
Storage Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive SanDisk Cruzer Blade USB Device (14 GB, USB)
Disk Drive WDC WD5000LPVX-22V0TT0 ATA Device (465 GB, IDE)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 394.9 GB (290.8 GB free)
Total Size 394.9 GB (290.8 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 
Primary MAC Address 
Network Adapter Intel(R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
Network Adapter Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN (10.0.0.17)
Modem ThinkPad Modem Adapter

Peripherals:
Printer CutePDF Writer
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB2 Controller Intel Ibex Peak PCH - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller 1
USB2 Controller Intel Ibex Peak PCH - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller 2
USB Device Biometric Coprocessor
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Integrated Camera
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor LENOVO
DMI BIOS Version 6QET47WW (1.17 )
DMI System Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI System Product 3626FAU
DMI System Version ThinkPad X201
DMI System Serial Number R96Y641
DMI System UUID 26B53340-B85811DF-8348DC9D-B7193F9A
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI Motherboard Product 3626FAU
DMI Motherboard Version Not Available
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 1ZHWH08X435
DMI Chassis Manufacturer LENOVO
DMI Chassis Version Not Available
DMI Chassis Serial Number R96Y641
DMI Chassis Asset Tag No Asset Information
DMI Chassis Type Notebook
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Just a thought but try looking for hidden devices Device Manager - Hidden Devices


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Is your laptop a lenovo Thinkpad X201 should be on a grey plaque underneath the laptop?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

I believe you installed the bluetooth drivers here, but if you didn't, now would be a good time to do so.

To avoid further confusion, let's make it clear that Fn+F5 are used to bring up the Wireless Control window so that the individual radios (wifi adapter and bluetooth adapter) can be manipulated individually. The sliding hardware switch on the other hand affects both the wifi and bluetooth adapters. To be able to use any of the two adapters, this switch must be set to the ON position, and then each adapter can be toggled as desired in the Wireless Control window. So, go ahead and slide the switch to the On position.

I believe this is the same laptop you setup a Vista + Mint 17 dual boot, right? If so, do as follows:

(1) Shut down Vista and boot into Mint 17.
(2) Open system preferences and click on Bluetooth to open the bluetooth settings applet.
(3) Since Mint is basically Ubuntu, the applet will be similar to the image below:








(4) Make sure the bottom checkbox is checked (it is by default), then click on the switch next to Bluetooth as if to turn it on. The switch will toggle to ON state, but it may not stay on (this is a bug in Ubuntu, not sure whether it's been reported).
(5) The attempt to turn bluetooth on at step 4 above causes the bluetooth icon to appear in the notification area/system tray. Click this icon (either left-click or right-click, whichever brings up a menu). This menu will have a switch to turn bluetooth ON and another to turn on visibility. Click the switch next to bluetooth to turn it on. Turning bluetooth on this way somehow keeps it turned ON. The settings applet should also reflect the changed state of bluetooth and its visibility.
(6) Shut down Ubuntu and boot Windows. Check if the bluetooth notification area icon is visible (if you had set it to be). Confirm that the bluetooth radio is present in Device Manager.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Stancestans you are a genius. Thank you so much! It worked perfectly. The switch was on already, so at first I panicked, so I just turned the switch off, then back on. Nothing happened. I booted into Mint, and I did as you instructed. I thought that it may not work because it didn't actually find the device, but I was able to get the program to turn it on. I rebooted, and it started with trying to install the driver software since it recognized the Bluetooth. All works fine.
I really have to learn Mint. It's really cool.
So I paired my iPhone 5 with my computer and I can connect to it and play music through my computer. Can I do other things with this connection? I just see in the properties window:

*This Bluetooth device offers the following services. To use a 
service, select the check box.*
Audio Source
MAP MAS-iOS
Remote Control
Remotely Controllable Device
Wireless iAP

Do I need to install the bluetooth peripheral drivers Windows keeps asking me to install so I can use other services? Are they Apple drivers? Thanks and I included my screenshot of device manager and properties of my iPhone.
Thanks so much! You guys are awesome! 
:dance::spinning:


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Also - when I open the network and sharing center it says that my bluetooth network device is not connected?
I am wondering if I disabled a feature that I shouldn't have when I went to disable features to speed up vista


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*



> Stancestans you are a genius.


Thanks! (for once, I'm not gonna be modest :grin
I experienced the exact same problem a long time ago when I installed Linux Mint 13 LTS on my HP 620 notebook, so I investigated it and discovered (nothing useful in the forums) that *Linux does not retain the bluetooth adapter's last power state.* Every time Linux boots, it reverts the adapter to OFF. Windows on the other hand, retains the adapter's last power state. 

Turning the adapter off in Linux somehow makes it seem impossible to turn it back on in Windows! The hardware switch does absolutely nothing to help and any utility program such as the Lenovo Wireless Control seems incapable of forcing it on. If you turn it on in Linux and reboot into Linux, the adapter is reverted to OFF state and you have to turn it on to use it. I have not experienced this problem with a USB bluetooth adapter though, it only happens with the inbuilt adapter that's becoming increasingly common in laptops.

I am yet to find a solution to forcing the adapter to ON in Windows, so I'd advise you to make sure you turn it back on when in Linux so that it is enabled when you boot into Windows. Perhaps we could automate this using a startup script in Linux.



> I rebooted, and it started with trying to install the driver software since it recognized the Bluetooth. All works fine.


Windows Seven has a basic bluetooth driver that works with most adapters, but it doesn't provide full functionality of the adapter. Bluetooth services such as Audio streaming and Remote control are not available when using this basic driver, so you should install the designated drivers for the adapter. Use the link in my previous post to get the drivers if you did not already install them.



> So I paired my iPhone 5 with my computer and I can connect to it and play music through my computer. Can I do other things with this connection? I just see in the properties window:
> 
> This Bluetooth device offers the following services. To use a
> service, select the check box.
> ...


To be able to use the services offered by a bluetooth device such as your iPhone, your bluetooth adapter must have support for that service. If your bluetooth adapter is of a lower version than that of a bluetooth device, the device may have additional services that the adapter doesn't have support for. In such a case, you won't be able to use those services. To test and see if your adapter supports each of those services, select a service and Windows will detect a new bluetooth device such as a Remote Control. If your adapter has support for that service, it will install the new peripheral device (eg remote control) using the already installed bluetooth drivers for your adapter. 

To answer your question, YES you can do other things with that connection. You can use the services offered by your iPhone as long as your adapter supports them. The wireless iAP service, for example, is most likely the bluetooth tethering feature of your iPhone so that you can share your phone's mobile data connection with your pc. Read more about bluetooth profiles for IOS devices here https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204387

Yes you need to install the peripheral drivers to be able to use those services. Those peripheral devices should automatically install using the bluetooth drivers i linked earlier. If a particular peripheral device doesn't install automatically and Windows seems to not find a driver for it, it's possible that the corresponding service/profile is not supported by your PC's bluetooth adapter. The drivers you need to install are not Apple drivers, they are bluetooth drivers for your PC's bluetooth adapter. Remember that your PC's adapter must have support for a certain service/profile so as to use it, and if it doesn't, then you can't use that service. The designated drivers will provide all the profiles/services that your adapter supports.



> Also - when I open the network and sharing center it says that my bluetooth network device is not connected?


That adapter is installed when you add a bluetooth device that has the DUN (Dial-Up-Networking) service which let's you use your phone as a bluetooth modem to connect to the internet via your phone's data connection. It will only show it's connected when you are using this type of connection. It behaves much like your wifi adapter which stays disconnected until you connect to a wifi network. That is typical behaviour of all network adapters. They will change state to "connected" only when connected to a network through them, so don't worry about it's "disconnected" state.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Hey I appreciate all the help. 



Stancestans said:


> Yes you need to install the peripheral drivers to be able to use those services. Those peripheral devices should automatically install using the bluetooth drivers i linked earlier. If a particular peripheral device doesn't install automatically and Windows seems to not find a driver for it, it's possible that the corresponding service/profile is not supported by your PC's bluetooth adapter. The drivers you need to install are not Apple drivers, they are bluetooth drivers for your PC's bluetooth adapter. Remember that your PC's adapter must have support for a certain service/profile so as to use it, and if it doesn't, then you can't use that service. The designated drivers will provide all the profiles/services that your adapter supports.
> .



Ok so I am trying to understand these services and how they work with the iphone. I tried to send files via bluetooth, and that doesn't work because apparently windows doesn't have the capablility to transfer files to the iphone through bluetooth. I also am trying to learn about the ios supported profiles and came across this webpage: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204387
but I don't really understand these explanations of the services and how they would work with the iphone and what relation they have. 

I understand that my PC's adapter must have support for my adapter, but apparently it has some because I went to the bluetooth devices I unchecked "remote control" and clicked "apply" then checked it and then clicked "apply" and it installed drivers. So what is the remote control? I am searching on the internet and I can't find a good explanation or how I would use it with my iphone and what app I would have to download...etc...
Basically right now I understand how to play music on my computer from my iphone, but I am curious about the other servcies
Audio Source
MAP MAS-iOS
Remote Control
Remotely Controllable Device
Wireless iAP
So I know that for MAP MAS ios I need to install peripheral drivers so I am just going to leave that alone. So I have audio source and remote control and I am not going to do the tethering so forget about the wireless iap. So I am curious, what can I remotely control on my computer?
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Here is one article How to Connect Your iPhone or iPod With Windows 7 Via Bluetooth
others here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=eEAwVfOeOdPfatesgOAF


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I already know how to pairing my iPhone with my computer. I thought I already explained that I was successful in connecting the device and bluetooth was working. I can play music through my computer from my iPhone. Maybe you didn't completely read my last post, and you thought I was just looking for an answer I could just google.There are other services I am curious about. What you googled for me wasn't what I was asking.

Please read the last few sentences of my last post. 
Thanks


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dont get me wrong I appreciate the help though.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*



> I tried to send files via bluetooth, and that doesn't work because apparently windows doesn't have the capablility to transfer files to the iphone through bluetooth.


Actually, it's not Windows' disability, but rather it's Apple's lack of support for syncing/file transfer via bluetooth. Third party apps may provide this functionality for your iPhone, but that may require jailbreaking. IMO, file transfer via bluetooth is not worth the hassle (and risk) of jailbreaking your iphone because it is slow anyway. You would be better off using the usb cable or itunes wifi sync, when your pc and iphone are connected to the same wifi network, to transfer files between them.



> So what is the remote control? I am searching on the internet and I can't find a good explanation or how I would use it with my iphone and what app I would have to download...etc... So I am curious, what can I remotely control on my computer?


The remote control service enables your iphone to be used to remotely control other devices, such as your PC, car stereo systems, home theater systems, TVs, car alarms and so on. Some of these uses require additional equipment and an app installed on the phone, for instance remote car starting, locking etc. You could even control the AC system in your home, provided the required accessories and apps are installed. You can use it to control music and video playback on your PC and even do other stuff that you would do using a mouse and/or keyboard. It's been long since I used a phone as a bluetooth remote control for PC, but just to get you started so you would know what apps/programs to look for, I used one called Vectir and it let me use an old Nokia phone (3110c, running s40 (series 40)) as a bluetooth remote for controlling Winamp and Windows Media Player and other Windows functions.

P.S. Be careful with installing apps from unofficial sources (I need not say more on that).


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: My bluetooth is gone!*

Thank you so much for all your help. I think I have all my questions pretty much answered!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad I could be of help. I'll see what we could do to automate turning on of bluetooth in Linux so that the adapter is not lost in Windows. Meanwhile, you just have to do it manually before switching out of Linux.

Cheers :beerchug:


----------

